# advice on which to buy a van or truck with cap ????????????



## van_travel (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone , I am new here I have 5 grand to spend on either a Van or Pickup Truck with a cap on it , I will be buying this to live in as I have lost my job and I will be selling at local flea markets to make money I will also be traveling from state to state and boon docking when I can , Now my questions to everyone is should I buy a Van to live in or a Truck with a cap ? and if so what should I look for as for mileage wise ? and I would like to get a deep cycle battery with a solar panel to run an electric blanket in the winter and to charge my 12 volt TV with antenna and my laptop and cell phone , I will also be putting a bed in the van or in the truck , any ideas would be great sometimes I will be camping as well , thank you all


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

A van would be better. Less leaks, and there's no heat in a truck bed.


----------



## scootin_z (Jul 2, 2012)

I personally would go with a van. I have a 2009 extended Chevy 2500 and I love it. I have it set up so I can pull my camper and bring either my bike or quad. The last chevy I had (2001 3500) had 360K on the original drivetrain and it still ran like a top. I did cash for clunkers and bought the 09 because I knew I would never get than kind of money for it if I sold it. 60K on the 09 and it's been flawless. It's all in how it was maintained. Just check all the fluids and ask for any service records. Both are hard to find in good shape because so many are used for work and drivin into the ground. Especially in this economy.

Best of luck and hope the job situation improves for you.


----------

